# HCG a few years after cycle?



## zhibben (May 20, 2014)

Is it possible?

Can I run HCG at a low doses/2x week for 3-4 weeks?

Reason being is because I feel like I need to jump start my testes again. Years ago I ran a DBol and Test E cycle, cycled off with Tamoxifen, and crashed. Years later(Today), I still feel like I'm feeling the effects of it. Bloods were done years ago as well after noticing the crash and the doctor only followed with, "Your testosterone is high, lay off the steroids." So I did. I haven't touched a steroid since, however I still feel as if something is wrong. My morning wood is weak as well as my erections. They are not full of blood like they once were and I lose them easily. My libido is out the window as well. 

I still manage to get it up and sometimes get it pumping.. However a majority of the time I'm stuck with a chub at best.

I was wondering if I could run HCG to maybe restart or kickstart the testes? Maybe that is the problem? Just looking for a little advice here and criticism. I would be willing to do another post cycle again, or even cycle on and off properly again to return to normal. 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## StoliFTW (May 20, 2014)

I would get lab work done first. Whether or not you can use HCG to accomplish what you're trying to do.. I leave that question to more knowledgeable members. However, by taking bloods you will at least know whether you have an issue with your natural test production.


----------



## losieloos (May 20, 2014)

I would also do clomid after the hcg.


----------



## GreatGunz (May 20, 2014)

Get bloods an try running 25 mg of proviron a day for a few weeks see if that don't help


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 20, 2014)

Bloods, then cashouts exit strategy


----------



## zhibben (May 21, 2014)

Im going in to the clinic tommorow for bloods to be ordered. Anything specific I should tell him? Also: is that 1.25mg of nolva, clomid, and letrozole? Pills?


----------



## zhibben (May 21, 2014)

Ahh I see it now.. You discontinue HCG after 3 weeks?


----------



## zhibben (May 21, 2014)

2000 iu each day?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 21, 2014)

zhibben said:


> 2000 iu each day?



You need to get blood work results before anything else can be said. Otherwise you're just pissing in the wind self medicating a problem that may not even exist.


----------

